# Sky tech receiver keeps beeping.



## mikespirito (Nov 19, 2013)

Today the receiver kept beeping and the stove shut off. The receiver kept beeping even after the stove shut off. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Nov 19, 2013)

have you changed your batteries recently ?   i could go dig out my owners manual . have you checked yours ?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 19, 2013)

Receiver can't pick up the transmitter is one thing that causes those beeps.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 19, 2013)

Did you put the receiver box inside of the stove?  I did that to my Castile and the metal decorative piece impeded the signal A LOT.  I didn't get a beep, just no control; however, if the batteries are weak AND inside, Smokey may be right!

NOTE:  try this >
. Push the “ON” button on the transmitter, (you should hear a “BEEP” coming from the receiver) and the burner
should ignite.

If the burner doesn’t ignite:
• If no “BEEP” is heard push and hold “LEARN” button for 10 seconds on the face of the
receiver. Release, you should hear 3 “BEEPS”.
• Then press and release the “LEARN” button, you should hear a “BEEP”.
• Then push the “ON” button on the transmitter within 5 seconds; you should hear several
“BEEPS”.

It could be that the two components aren't 'talking' to each other.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 20, 2013)

if you cant get this worked out call Skytech @ 1-888-672-8929 for technical *support* between 8 AM and 5 PM.

they have a pretty good support line ive spoken to them in the past


----------



## teetah222 (Nov 23, 2013)

Change the batteries in the box at the stove... works for me every time.


----------



## zrtmatos (Nov 25, 2013)

mine was doing that last Spring. It was the batteries.


----------



## richkorn (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine just did that today after replacing receiver batteries. Had to do the "relearn."

First time I had to do that after replacing batteries.


----------



## Bill L (Jan 14, 2015)

The receiver will beep once intermittently with low battery level. There is also a high temp safety feature  where if a certain temp at the receiver is reached you will hear four quick beeps repeated. The receiver will shut the stove down and keep beeping if the temp goes ten degrees above this, and you will need to reset it. It will also beep and shut the stove down if it does not receive a signal from the transmitter (to far away or weak signal, may include weak battery in transmitter). Without looking at the manual, I think this is also four quick beeps


----------

